# BG-E11 Delayed



## carboon (Apr 26, 2012)

http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eos/accessary/detail/5261b001.html
So, will be released in late May 2012...


----------



## Mike Miami (Apr 26, 2012)

English translation??????


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 26, 2012)

Boy, does that suck!

Here's the google-translated version:


----------



## liberace (Apr 26, 2012)

Canon Australia put out a date for the grip foe the first time today - late May also. (On Facebook site)


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Apr 26, 2012)

AARRGGHH!!

I actually called B&H yesterday morning with an "Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?" sort of thing. The rep had absolutely no information beyond the "This is a new product and we don't have any information from the manufacturer yet about when it will ship."

Canon, oh Canon. Why have you been wasting so much of your resources on making happy those who do nothing but take underexposed, unfocused macro shots of the insides of lens caps when you could instead have been making those of us who want the damn grip happy?

<sigh />

b&


----------



## winoheel (Apr 26, 2012)

Shocking, simply shocking! I suppose that delays the L plate from RRS until they get their hands on the grip! I just don't seem to be able to use the 5Diii without a grip with these hands!


----------



## jerodkaram (Apr 26, 2012)

Unless I'm missing something, these are all non-US sites reporting this. Has anyone seen / heard information from Canon USA? Perhaps there's a difference in the availability between countries.

I'm a bit groggy right now and don't feel like scouring the interwebs myself so I'm kind of passing the buck a little bit...


----------



## Chewy734 (Apr 26, 2012)

surprise, surprise... yet _another_ new Canon product delayed. You can't tell me you didn't see this coming.


----------



## dswatson83 (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow Canon, I was hoping to jump up from my 7D in time for wedding season but without a grip, limited raw support, and a handful of minor but well documented issues, I think i'll be shooting with the 7D for a couple more months at least. I'm so glad now that I did not preorder.


----------



## xthebillx (Apr 26, 2012)

ARRRRGH!


----------



## atomicpunk (Apr 26, 2012)

So everybody is assuming a Japanese web page is the definitive source on release date? Assuming the quality control on the web page is perfect?


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Apr 26, 2012)

No. That's not true. That's IMPOSSIBLE. NOT.


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 26, 2012)

jerodkaram said:


> Unless I'm missing something, these are all non-US sites reporting this. Has anyone seen / heard information from Canon USA? Perhaps there's a difference in the availability between countries.



I seriously doubt it considering the 5DIII was released in several countries before the US.


----------



## Ricku (Apr 26, 2012)

Am I the only one seeing why this is happening? Add the this to the light leak issue, and you should understand that they rushed the 5D3 release. Probably due to panic over the D800.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Apr 26, 2012)

winoheel said:


> Shocking, simply shocking! I suppose that delays the L plate from RRS until they get their hands on the grip! I just don't seem to be able to use the 5Diii without a grip with these hands!



Not to worry about RSS. They have well-placed friends in Canon corporate, and have had their grip for a while. Indeed, at this point, I'm expecting to get the plate before the grip...right about now is when they were guessing / hoping to start shipping.

b&


----------



## Invertalon (Apr 26, 2012)

It's a battery grip, not a big deal.

I want mine badly, but I don't NEED it right now.

And that light leak issue? Please... How can anybody consider that a real issue when it has happened on many other Canon bodies in the past? I mean really... Unless you shoot in dark caves below -1EV and use the top LCD at the same time (who even uses that normally?), does it even matter? Nope. Only to those who want to complain about the camera and use it as "fuel" for the sake of argument.


----------



## YoungStudios (Apr 26, 2012)

What the hell is up with Canon? Man, if only my entire professional SLR / DLSR system was not built of Canon stuff.... I've been a "Canon Man" for nearly 25 years, but I'd ditch it all in a second if I could afford to. I know at least one very well known (both him and his father) action sports / landscape photographer that is considering jumping ship. Between the MkIII, and the 1 DX, and I don't even know what problems or delays Canon is having, or will have, with their Cinema bodies / lenses, etc. All we see from Canon are patents for new lens designs, it seems they want to, on paper, lock up designs. Mean time, their products as of late are delayed with out any explanation, or showing up with flaws, etc.

I must say, as a professional shooter and career long Canon guy, I am very, very disappointed.


----------



## Invertalon (Apr 26, 2012)

You realize the grass is not greener on the other side right? ^

Go look at B&H for both Nikon and Canon lenses. Then scroll to the bottom of the list to see all of the out of stock lenses for Nikon and the lack of for Canon. I see 25 Nikon lenses out of stock (not including import models, only USA)... For Canon, only 4... And 2 of those being the super tele's that just came out.

Canon may be delay prone at the beginning... But once out, they can actually keep up with demand and be in stock. Nikon is not so good in that regard.

So chose either initial delay or long-term supply issues.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Apr 26, 2012)

> What the hell is up with Canon? Man, if only my entire professional SLR / DLSR system was not built of Canon stuff.... I've been a "Canon Man" for nearly 25 years, but I'd ditch it all in a second if I could afford to. I know at least one very well known (both him and his father) action sports / landscape photographer that is considering jumping ship. Between the MkIII, and the 1 DX, and I don't even know what problems or delays Canon is having, or will have, with their Cinema bodies / lenses, etc. All we see from Canon are patents for new lens designs, it seems they want to, on paper, lock up designs. Mean time, their products as of late are delayed with out any explanation, or showing up with flaws, etc.
> 
> I must say, as a professional shooter and career long Canon guy, I am very, very disappointed.



Well, you might take solace in that if you do switch to Nikon you will face a much poorer stock issue, with the D800 being only the latest example of products that are not always readily available. You might also want to check out some of the threads discussing lock-up problems mainly with the D4 but also the D800. But at least you would have dodged the bullet of the overheating batteries than Nikon are now in the process of recalling.


----------



## ntranc19 (Apr 26, 2012)

Canon should be ready for everything when they announced a brand new camera. Yeah im disappointed. 1dx delayed, 5d mark 3 has some problems, and now the grip


----------



## ideaworx (Apr 26, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> winoheel said:
> 
> 
> > Shocking, simply shocking! I suppose that delays the L plate from RRS until they get their hands on the grip! I just don't seem to be able to use the 5Diii without a grip with these hands!
> ...



I spoke to the guys @ RSS yesterday, they said they do not have their hands on the grip, and are waiting like the rest of us, as soon as they have a grip they will start production, as I am told it was 6 weeks from yesterday to get the L-Plate IF the grip was shipped late april.... I think you can assume when the new expected date(s) how this is going to be pushed now.

... So sad really, w/o a grip my hands overpower the camera, never thought it would take this long to get it.


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 26, 2012)

dilbert said:


> News at 11, another Canon product is delayed.
> 
> Maybe Canon should change their _product announcements_ into _product rumor announcements_ and give them a CR# for their guesstimate as to how many months before consumers get them.



Lol... The wait continues..guess ill have to keep monkey arming my camera into portrait position for now. :


----------



## YoungStudios (Apr 26, 2012)

DavidRiesenberg said:


> > What the hell is up with Canon? Man, if only my entire professional SLR / DLSR system was not built of Canon stuff.... I've been a "Canon Man" for nearly 25 years, but I'd ditch it all in a second if I could afford to. I know at least one very well known (both him and his father) action sports / landscape photographer that is considering jumping ship. Between the MkIII, and the 1 DX, and I don't even know what problems or delays Canon is having, or will have, with their Cinema bodies / lenses, etc. All we see from Canon are patents for new lens designs, it seems they want to, on paper, lock up designs. Mean time, their products as of late are delayed with out any explanation, or showing up with flaws, etc.
> >
> > I must say, as a professional shooter and career long Canon guy, I am very, very disappointed.
> 
> ...



Yes, you are right. I am just frustrated, like so many seem to be.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Apr 26, 2012)

ntranc19 said:


> Canon should be ready for everything when they announced a brand new camera. Yeah im disappointed. 1dx delayed, 5d mark 3 has some problems, and now the grip



I'm definitely disappointed in the lack of appearance of the 1D-X, even though I wasn't planning on buying one. Definitely a major issue for a lot of pros. For the 5d3? Nah, I'm fine. Came out pretty close to announcement, maybe a few minor issues for most people, and IMHO the 'light leak' thing is way overblown. I have been thinking about gripping my 5d3 (didn't get one for my 5d2), so I'm sorta disappointed it's delayed, but it's not killing me since I'm used to not having one.


----------



## takoman46 (Apr 26, 2012)

Noooooooooooooo.......


----------



## nikkito (Apr 26, 2012)

Canon is delaying the release of a product??? NO WAY. THIS CAN'T BE HAPPENING


----------



## bkorcel (Apr 26, 2012)

No worries. They are running on the lunar calendar which puts them on schedule.


----------



## hhelmbold (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't think jumping ship will solve anything... It might rock your boat for a journey or two until you see another ship coming by. But what annoys me the most is that Canon is coming across as ignorant and arrogant at the moment. Sure delays happen, but with reasons. If there was at least some communication it would also help - but Canon is extremely tight lipped and this makes everyone expect the worst that there are going to be major problems with the 1D X or the battery grips or the batteries or the lenses... Just tell us what is causing the delays!


----------



## KurtStevens (Apr 26, 2012)

Boo indeed, but I do like the term monkey arming. :|


----------



## clicstudio (Apr 26, 2012)

*Major BS!*

This is Crap... While Nikon is on schedule releasing great stuff, Canon releases defective and late equipment...
I've been waiting for my 1DX and 24-70II for months now... Canon chooses to put their effort on Cinema and consumer cameras forgetting about the pros that made Canon what it is today.
I am very pissed off...


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Major BS!*



clicstudio said:


> This is Crap... While Nikon is on schedule releasing great stuff, Canon releases defective and late equipment...



Good luck with finding a D800.


----------



## swrightgfx (Apr 27, 2012)

It is delayed because of all the Canon techs having to work double-time to correct the non-issue "issue" people decided to complain about here, probably. Little did those complainers know that in the not too distant future there will no doubt be third-party LCD battery grips, thus solving the light leak "issue," even when used outside the specified EV range.


----------



## cayenne (May 14, 2012)

Any updates on the battery grip release date?/


C


----------



## pwp (May 14, 2012)

Don't worry, the eBay Chinese $60 knockoffs should be showing up shortly. With any luck it will beat the genuine grip to market. I don't mind the eBay grips. 

Going back a few years the genuine grip for a 40D died and was replaced with an eBay knockoff, it still works perfectly for my daughter. I destroyed the tripod thread in a 5D classic grip years ago and it would have cost $160 to have repaired so I tried an eBay knockoff which was indistinguishable from the genuine except for branding. It banged around in my bag for years and probably did over 200k shutter actuations before being passed on to a friend who uses it on a daily basis. 

So in my limited experience, the knockoffs build quality, switchgear, buttons etc are perfectly fine. I'm just going to buy whichever comes out first.

BTW don't overtighten anything you put into the tripod thread on your grip. It's not as solidly anchored as the one in the body. SpiderPro plates, Black Rapid straps etc which use the tripod thread can easily be overtightened, tearing the metal thread away from what ever material the grip base is manufactured from.

Paul Wright


----------



## D_Rochat (May 14, 2012)

pwp said:


> Don't worry, the eBay Chinese $60 knockoffs should be showing up shortly. With any luck it will beat the genuine grip to market. I don't mind the eBay grips.
> 
> Going back a few years the genuine grip for a 40D died and was replaced with an eBay knockoff, it still works perfectly for my daughter. I destroyed the tripod thread in a 5D classic grip years ago and it would have cost $160 to have repaired so I tried an eBay knockoff which was indistinguishable from the genuine except for branding. It banged around in my bag for years and probably did over 200k shutter actuations before being passed on to a friend who uses it on a daily basis.
> 
> ...



I'm glad it worked out for you, but I think it's a hit or miss thing. A friend of mine had bought a knock-off and it had stopped working within the first week. I suppose it also depends on which brand of knock-off you choose as well. Buyer beware.....


----------



## squarebox (May 14, 2012)

atomicpunk said:


> So everybody is assuming a Japanese web page is the definitive source on release date? Assuming the quality control on the web page is perfect?



that's the official canon website in japan... And assuming that nowhere else has mentioned a release date, the fact that it is written there would at least be a hint to how soon we can see something.

btw, the japanese site was updated before the global sites with the 1dx and 24-70mk2 delayed release dates if my memory serves me correctly


----------



## pwp (May 14, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry, the eBay Chinese $60 knockoffs should be showing up shortly.
> ...



Buyer beware indeed. Yes it can be hit & miss. I tended to go for the more expensive eBay models from eBay shops with very high sales. Trust the gut feelings. Though I did bomb with external battery packs for 580exII, the ones that take eight AA cells. Finally went for the most expensive option...a rock solid $600 Quantum TurboT3. For me it was money well spent.

I guess if a grip bombs on a job, you swear a little, unscrew it and keep working.

But sheesh! Wouldn't it be nice if Canon could just get the BG-E11 moving? 

Paul Wright


----------



## Razor2012 (May 15, 2012)

pwp said:


> Don't worry, the eBay Chinese $60 knockoffs should be showing up shortly. With any luck it will beat the genuine grip to market. I don't mind the eBay grips.
> 
> Going back a few years the genuine grip for a 40D died and was replaced with an eBay knockoff, it still works perfectly for my daughter. I destroyed the tripod thread in a 5D classic grip years ago and it would have cost $160 to have repaired so I tried an eBay knockoff which was indistinguishable from the genuine except for branding. It banged around in my bag for years and probably did over 200k shutter actuations before being passed on to a friend who uses it on a daily basis.
> 
> ...



Paul I had purchased a $60 grip on eBay for my previous 40D also, but it was branded and came in a Canon box. For all intents and purposes I couldn't tell the difference. Maybe it was a Canon.


----------



## RichATL (Jun 3, 2012)

According to B&H, the BG-E11 is in stock, and my order has been sent to the warehouse.

...yippie....
(Ordered March 6)


----------



## RichATL (Jun 7, 2012)

Got mine today...
Thing is heavy... I like where the position of the D-pad is on the grip... a lot easier for my thumb to reach than on the body itself.

Me likey


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

I've had mine for about a week now, and yes, the joystick is in a great spot. Perfect for choosing AF points. It is a bit heavy but well built.


----------



## takoman46 (Jun 18, 2012)

BH is is still showing "new item available for preorder". Is there are shortage on grips or something? Also, if the people have already received preordered grips from BH, wouldn't the status change to "backordered"?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 19, 2012)

takoman46 said:


> BH is is still showing "new item available for preorder". Is there are shortage on grips or something? Also, if the people have already received preordered grips from BH, wouldn't the status change to "backordered"?



Got mine today from Adorama.


----------



## JDAustin (Jun 26, 2012)

I received my grip yesterday from B&H. I had placed my order on June 1st, so I'm guessing that they are pretty much caught up with their orders...


----------



## takoman46 (Jun 26, 2012)

JDAustin said:


> I received my grip yesterday from B&H. I had placed my order on June 1st, so I'm guessing that they are pretty much caught up with their orders...



Thanks. I actually just received my grip as well from B&H.


----------



## Infrared_Fred (Jun 30, 2012)

I Pre-ordered mine when it was announced and got mine like the 16 of April. with no problem.


----------



## iso79 (Jun 30, 2012)

I ordered mine from Amazon yesterday for $312 and it just shipped today. 8)


----------

